# Dvorak Te Deum



## EDaddy

I am looking for a transcendent performance of Dvorak's Te Deum. The only two I have heard are Vaclav Neumann's version with the Czech Philharmonic and Robert Shaw's version on Telarc with the Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, which IMO just sits there and is altogether uninspiring. 

Any suggestions? Thanks in advance! :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

So Neumann's isn't "transcendent"?

I woulda guessed that that one would be fine.

I'm keen to hear other suggestions, too, though, as I only ever had a very tepid performance by some anonymous, third-rate Czech orchestra and chorus, conducted by a block of cement. And not even good cement, either, but really crumbly stuff.

Of the few listed on ArkivMusic, I would guess that the Belohlávek and the Macal would be OK.

On the classical-music-online.net site, there's the recording by Smetáček. I'm going to give that a listen right now.

In the meantime, there's a possibility that we've not broached, and that is that it might just be a mediocre piece.

I'd put all my money on Belohlávek, though. If he can't make it shine--and if it's the piece itself that's at fault--then no one can.

So far Smetáček's not making a very convincing case for it, I must say.

Fingers crossed!

[Edit: I just found out that the recording I used to have was a performance by Smetáček. So classical-music-online was a huge waste of 19 minutes right there!!]


----------



## EDaddy

Neumann's is ok, I guess. It just doesn't sound overly inspired to me; it's just kind of... there. And Shaw's is an absolute yawn fest. Not sure what the deal is.


----------



## Guest

Yeah. I've noticed that before. When Shaw's on, he's really on. But when he's not, yawn.


----------



## EDaddy

some guy said:


> Yeah. I've noticed that before. When Shaw's on, he's really on. But when he's not, yawn.


Agreed. Shaw's rendering of Mozart's Requiem from the mid eighties with the ASO is one of my very favorite accounts of that work ever. If only the recording quality wasn't so dark and wooly.


----------



## Xaltotun

I have listened to quite a few and my favourite is Rilling's. This piece needs to be played with power and energy, I think, and he succeeds.


----------



## Tristan

My favorite recording of Dvorak's Te Deum is with the Slovak Radio Orchestra and Alexander Rahbari. It was my grandmother's CD.

Unfortunately the CD is relatively obscure; even the Amazon entry is pathetic:

http://www.amazon.com/Stabat-Mater-...1&sr=8-2&keywords=dvorak+te+deum+stabat+mater

But it's a really good recording.


----------



## Haydnn

Xaltotun said:


> I have listened to quite a few and my favourite is Rilling's. This piece needs to be played with power and energy, I think, and he succeeds.


Do you know of any sites where this can be downloaded?


----------



## Xaltotun

Haydnn said:


> Do you know of any sites where this can be downloaded?


It's in Spotify, that's where I listen to it. I tried to order it to a local CD shop but it seems to have been discontinued.


----------



## Revel

Haydnn said:


> Do you know of any sites where this can be downloaded?


Itunes also.


----------

